# Pig Research Center, Bedfordshire, July 2015



## urbexdevil (Jul 20, 2015)

Bit of an unexpected explore of what's left hear after getting kicked out of another site nearby by a somewhat angry threatening security guard. Not to everyone's taste these and my typical lazy point and shoot attitude but still


----------



## krela (Jul 20, 2015)

Nothing wrong with your photos. Cheers.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jul 20, 2015)

krela said:


> Nothing wrong with your photos. Cheers.



Thanks haha


----------



## smiler (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, Secca can be real swines sometimes, I liked the graffiti, Thanks


----------



## ironsky (Jul 20, 2015)

I like the first pic very apt for a pig farm.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jul 20, 2015)

smiler said:


> Yeah, Secca can be real swines sometimes, I liked the graffiti, Thanks



I see what you did there


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 20, 2015)

Must have been really smelly in there. Nice post and it looks as though you got a nice day. The second picture - did you dip your boots before entering?


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 20, 2015)

Liking the pics, went there a couple months ago, I remember coming out of some of the buildings and breathing in as fresh air as possible. I throughly enjoyed my visit as I used to live close by.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice one!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jul 21, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Must have been really smelly in there. Nice post and it looks as though you got a nice day. The second picture - did you dip your boots before entering?






jsp77 said:


> Liking the pics, went there a couple months ago, I remember coming out of some of the buildings and breathing in as fresh air as possible. I throughly enjoyed my visit as I used to live close by.



I did not dip my boots 

To be honest it didn't smell bad in there at all.


----------



## Greenbear (Jul 23, 2015)

I rather like the graffiti.........


----------



## degenerate (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice one, i usually just point and shoot too! haha


----------



## sezzy5889 (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice!

And may i just say as well, very jealous of your Selly Hospital splore!!


----------



## Potter (Jul 25, 2015)

Loving that graf


----------



## urbexdevil (Jul 26, 2015)

degenerate said:


> Nice one, i usually just point and shoot too! haha



Glad I am not the only one haha, I can get good pictures but im too lazy to set up the tripod and such haha... too busy exploring.



sezzy5889 said:


> Nice!
> 
> And may i just say as well, very jealous of your Selly Hospital splore!!



Haha thanks  Selly was the best one I have done in quite a while


----------

